# 1st time to post



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have never done this before, hope you like them


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Exquisite work..and the colors are absolutely gorgeous!!! So, SO unique!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Adorable outfit!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, they are beautiful, I love the colours you chose, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Do you have a link to the pattern, its gorgeous.


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

I think your colour combo is fantastic. Very neat work.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Works of art indeed.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Really stunning ...love the colours


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Your items are wonderful. Do you have a shareable pattern or a link to them? They are just what I have been wanting for my 1 yr. old GGD.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous outfit.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! Some little girl is going to look so precious in this outfit!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

L0vely work. The purple dress is so pretty.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

And what little girl did you make these incredible outfits for?


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

They are beautiful!! The colours are perfect!


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, I'm impressed. Luck girl.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my word! Cute as can be!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

What a beautiful outfit. The colors and your knitting is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

I would wear that, if it was in a XX large...........love the colors.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What lovely colours and beautiful work


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Adorable! And so perfectly sweet together!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome.
Your set is very nice. Congratulation.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous set in lovely colours - I love those cute little shoes


----------



## mewfn (Mar 1, 2013)

vershi said:


> Wow, they are beautiful, I love the colours you chose, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Do you have a link to the pattern, its gorgeous.


Ditto for me, too. I would love to have links to the patterns!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

So sweet & so very well done.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

JessMarsh said:


> Really stunning ...love the colours


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sgrgrunt (Aug 6, 2012)

That is beautiful....I'm not that good...I love the colors. Great job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh so sweet and I love the tiny sandals. Lovely job.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonderful. Love the colors.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Adorable! Those little booties are darling.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful work...Love them... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful items!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

So darn cute!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! Those little dinky shoes ... aaahhh ...


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

I liked


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

All are beautiful.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

The coat is from a Leisure Arts Baby Layettes book 2 1986 and the dress is from Australian Home Journal Book # 4 and it was from the 1970's I just revised it around the neck because I liked the rolled neck better than the one that was in the book.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely colours and kniting


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

So, lovely!!


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

so beautiful! love the colours! xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent,beautiful work and cololurs. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely work and my favourite stitch too.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## Barb Knox (Feb 22, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

These are adorable. Love the colors.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> The coat is from a Leisure Arts Baby Layettes book 2 1986 and the dress is from Australian Home Journal Book # 4 and it was from the 1970's I just revised it around the neck because I liked the rolled neck better than the one that was in the book.


Thank you for the details :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely work! Great colours!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is the cutest outfit! Your colors are lovely.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

They are Beautiful! Are you a Mom to a Soldier? Thank him for all of us.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

It´s so beautiful! I love the colours and the pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are so sweet


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

That is so pretty! Perfect color combination! Love it!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply stunning


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

So cute! Beautiful work!
Lyn in NC


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

What a beautiful outfit! Love the colors :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

giftfinder007 said:


> I have never done this before, hope you like them


What is there not to like? Beautiful work. I love the color choices! 👏


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty, nice colors and knitting work!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Beautiful colors!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Adorable for a little doll.... :-D :-D


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a gorgeous little outfit. So well done.


----------



## sheilaburke1010 (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful, some little girl will look like a princess. Great job.


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

Please Please can you tell me how i can get the pattern for these lovely things


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous. Love the colours.


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing. I always love looking at the work of others.


----------



## hogeybear (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes Please. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## grannybradford (Jan 31, 2013)

These are beautiful!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful work!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

So adorable.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything is beautiful. Your color choices are very unique and go so well with the patterns. Your work is lovely, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very pretty! Nice work.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Holy smokes! stunningly beautiful  thank you for sharing.


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

please help me get the pattern thank you


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

both are beautiful


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

So cute and they compliment each other!!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Slip2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I love the colors. Lucky little girl.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the colours!


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

You do beautiful work! Is there a pattern for the slippers? I noticed you put the pattern information for the dress and top but am I missing the slipper part?
Thank you


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

OH ... That is just beautiful! Beautiful colors and beautiful knitting!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! Fantastic work. Welcome on this forum. &#9829;


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Just lovely work!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Really stunning, well done!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is the booties, they were free on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saartjes-bootees


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Like them? Try love them! They're really pretty!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Just adorable!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Very pretty! This will make a great Easter outfit for a lucky little girl.


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Sweet! Nice colour choices. Your work is lovely.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much, everyone, I am overwhelmed with your comments! I wish I could share the patterns, but they are both published. The coat through Leisure Arts, and the Dress is through Australian Knit Journal published in 1970's the Leisure Arts patter was published in 1986.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!! Love this


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krebel (Jun 14, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifull :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GummyBarb (Mar 16, 2012)

So pretty! The colorway is lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Everything is just so precious - thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ziggy101 (Mar 30, 2011)

That is just an adorable set! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This set is so adorable. Love the booties, love the dress, love the coat, and love the multi color used with the solid dress. Genius!!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

they are adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is really the best little girl's outfit I have ever seen! Just beautiful!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

They turned out great


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love them! Great work!


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Lovely work, lovely colours. Crazy about the sweater.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

How pretty!! Lucky little girl somewhere.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

It was made for one of my daughters girlfriend that just graduated from College of the Ozarks. They are both pregnant now, but they roomed together during their stay there.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Very, very cute. A lucky girl and she is going to.looks adorable!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a sweet little set.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> I have never done this before, hope you like them


great work....adorable set.
Jane


----------



## jackychrisp (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Well done.
Would love the dress pattern please.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

jackychrisp said:


> Beautiful! Well done.
> Would love the dress pattern please.


She says the patterns are copy written. alas, they really are pretty.


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Those are adorable. I like them all.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

LOVE them!


----------



## jzan1801 (Mar 7, 2014)

WOW! You are very talented.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful outfit and beautiful colours!!


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

NICE JOB!!! Keep up the good work!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is another reason to collect and stash vintage patterns! Your work is lovely, and your choice of yarn is fabulous.


----------



## ColeenThompson (Jan 6, 2014)

They are beautiful! I would like a link to the patterns too, if you could! I have a year old GD these would be perfect for!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

KnittingNut said:


> This is another reason to collect and stash vintage patterns! Your work is lovely, and your choice of yarn is fabulous.


Some of my vintage stash comes from my mother. She never threw anything away, for that I am very grateful! So glad that you liked them.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

OHHHHH that is such a pretty outfit.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Those are so pretty!
Welcome from northern Michigan.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Patty Sutter said:


> Those are so pretty!
> Welcome from northern Michigan.


Thank you, I have really enjoyed all of the beautiful work that everyone here has done, I thought it was about time I really joined the club!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Darling ensemble. If I had a little girlie I would want to make this for her.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

First post but not the first knit by the look of these items.. well done.. welcome to the group..xo


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

giftfinder007 said:


> The coat is from a Leisure Arts Baby Layettes book 2 1986 and the dress is from Australian Home Journal Book # 4 and it was from the 1970's I just revised it around the neck because I liked the rolled neck better than the one that was in the book.


We could probably never find the patterns now.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Found several December 1986 Leisure Arts magazine for sale when I Googled for them. What month was this pattern in?


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

cindybar said:


> We could probably never find the patterns now.


Here is the link to purchase the coat:

http://www.leisurearts.com/products/baby-layettes-book-2.html


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

mideval re-enactor said:


> Found several December 1986 Leisure Arts magazine for sale when I Googled for them. What month was this pattern in?


Here is the link for leisure arts in AR:
http://www.leisurearts.com/products/baby-layettes-book-2.html


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

giftfinder007 said:


> Here is the link to purchase the coat:
> 
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/baby-layettes-book-2.html


Yeah, KPers!!!!!!!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

OMG! How pretty, you definitely should post more. LOVE the sweater...so different.
Can you share these patterns? Or point me in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful outfit!! I have no babies t knit for but I love the yarn you used for the jacket. Can you tell us what it is? Thanks


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Love it, Love the colors, love the pattern. Nicely done.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colours, top and little dress wonderful job.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and adorable little outfit. I love your color combination, really sets the outfit off.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

It's just beautiful. Makes me wish I had a granddaughter to make it for.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

What a great outfit. Love the colors and patterns.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ruby's rose said:


> Beautiful outfit!! I have no babies t knit for but I love the yarn you used for the jacket. Can you tell us what it is? Thanks


I got the yarn from a 1/2 off bin at Hancock Fabrics. it was Lion Brand and I have tried to find it on their website to buy some more, but it looks like it was discontinued.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Very pretty! Love the matching shrug! I admire you for being able to put together these colors. That is something I seem unable to do. I'd like to do this kind of matching with my stash! That is such a cute pattern! Did you share it?


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Those are just gorgeous..Do you share the pattern for this. I will have a new granddaughter in June..
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Very pretty! Love the matching shrug! I admire you for being able to put together these colors. That is something I seem unable to do. I'd like to do this kind of matching with my stash! That is such a cute pattern! Did you share it?


Yes, I was only able to share the booties and the coat. The dress is a very old pattern from the Australia knitting journal. Check the links on this page just above your post.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

finntwin said:


> Those are just gorgeous..Do you share the pattern for this. I will have a new granddaughter in June..
> Thanks for sharing..


Check the links just above your post for the coat pattern.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness how cute is that. What beautiful work.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh so sweet!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous and I love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a darling outfit! I am so impressed with your ability to match colors. I would love to be able to do this. I would like to use some of my stash for trimming or coordinating it with other colors, but seem unable to do this! Rereading the posts for the pattern.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They are all simply gorgeous. Great work!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I love them!!!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

What a great outfit.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

maggie.ames said:


> They are Beautiful! Are you a Mom to a Soldier? Thank him for all of us.


I am, my son is deployed with the US Air Force.


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Wonderful colors and pattern. Your work is exquisite!


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful love it what an ensambl'e


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

giftfinder007 said:


> The coat is from a Leisure Arts Baby Layettes book 2 1986 and the dress is from Australian Home Journal Book # 4 and it was from the 1970's I just revised it around the neck because I liked the rolled neck better than the one that was in the book.


Found this one available on Etsy.

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/153554884/vntg-frilly-baby-dress-knitting-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_15&ga_search_query=Baby+knit+frock+pattern&ga_ship_to=GB&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Could be the same dress with neckline change. It's also from Australian Home Journal.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

What a lucky little girl!! Great work.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

they are just too adorable!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

What's not to like? Wish I could knit/crochet as well and pretty and expertly done as those are!!! Keep it up - many more postings, I think!


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

So beautiful, love the colours and the complete outfit


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

What's not to like? That's a stunning outfit. The colors are wonderful and so is the knitting.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Isn't it lovely to see the beautiful colours there are for little ones these days? - love your work.


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

I too would love to have a link to the pattern(s)if you have a link you can share. your work is beautiful and I love the colors you used.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

giftfinder007 said:


> I have never done this before, hope you like them


Awh! Adorable, love the colors the knitting. everything.


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Very Pretty!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

What's not to like? Adorable and I love the colors you used.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my, they are beautiful! Some lucky little girl is going to look like a princess!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Love that little dress and those shoes especially!!! Great job!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

giftfinder007 said:


> I am, my son is deployed with the US Air Force.


Thank him!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

gorgeous work colors and style....


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful done.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Could you just give one repeat of the stitch pattern for the skirt of the dress? I don't think stitch patterns are copyrighted.
There is a free pattern on Ravelry from Lion Brand called Child's Glamour Dress that would be easy to adapt if one knew the skirt stitch pattern. I love the scalloped edge. 

Ditto all the comments about your wonderful set!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh ..so pretty...you did a "super job"!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Love it. Beautiful work ,and lovely colors.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dlclose said:


> Found this one available on Etsy.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/153554884/vntg-frilly-baby-dress-knitting-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_15&ga_search_query=Baby+knit+frock+pattern&ga_ship_to=GB&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Could be the same dress with neckline change. It's also from Australian Home Journal.


Since I made the changes on this dress, I guess you could consider it my pattern now. I will type it up when I get home tonight and post it. It was what was called a petticoat for under the dress.


----------



## LiteEmittingPickle (Mar 10, 2014)

What a sweet little purple dress. Nice job!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice. Are those Saartje's Booties? If so I am working on a pair for a baby shower in April, there are so sweet!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I love them. The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW ~ love it! the colour is amazing! Some lucky little girl will look so beautiful in this outfit.


----------



## eclizbe (Sep 5, 2013)

Beautiful! You are an artist. I too would like the pattern, especially for the shoes.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

What a darling outfit you have made! I think you will make one little girl feel special!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

love them both I think the colours are great


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very cute and I love the colors!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

llamagenny said:


> Could you just give one repeat of the stitch pattern for the skirt of the dress? I don't think stitch patterns are copyrighted.
> There is a free pattern on Ravelry from Lion Brand called Child's Glamour Dress that would be easy to adapt if one knew the skirt stitch pattern. I love the scalloped edge.
> 
> Ditto all the comments about your wonderful set!


I used size 9 needles metric to knit.
Cast on 129 stiches, front& back are done the same except I did a small placket in the back for 2 buttons, I picked up stiches around the neck and then knit 3 rolls so that the collar rolled.

I used garter stich for the 1st 3 rows of pattern and then changed to:
Row 1, k2, * (k 2 together) 3 times, (m1, k1) 5 times, m1 (k 2 together ) 3 times, k 1. *repeat to end.

Row 2, knit

Row 3, Knit

Row 4, k 1, pearl to last stich, k 1

Knit to desired length, I did it for 9 inches. right side facing reduce to 60 stiches and change needles to size 8. pearl row, make ribbon holes. k1, yf, k 2 together across.

do ss stich for 12 rows, then with right side facing cast off 3 stiches at beginning of next two rows. Shape armholes as follows:

1) k3, k 2 together, k to last 5 stiches, k2 together, k 3
2) k3, p to last 3 stiches, k3
repeat 2 more times
7) knit
8) repeat row 2
repeat 7 & 8 six more times, then row 7 once and shape neck in the next row: k3 p 13. cast off 16 stiches loosley.

let me know if you need any help.


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

giftfinder007, I am expecting my first GGD in The fall...could you tell me where these cute patterns are? love them!!!and thanks


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Done!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

eclizbe said:


> Beautiful! You are an artist. I too would like the pattern, especially for the shoes.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saartjes-bootees


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

b. Walker said:


> giftfinder007, I am expecting my first GGD in The fall...could you tell me where these cute patterns are? love them!!!and thanks


I typed the dress pattern in, because i modified an old pattern, it is listed just above your quote. The coat and booties are from these patterns

http://www.leisurearts.com/products/baby-layettes-book-2.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saartjes-bootees


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Some little girl is allll set for a beautiful Easter! Great job! Joan 8060


----------



## Eilish (Dec 23, 2011)

i cannot see the pattern please help


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Eilish said:


> i cannot see the pattern please help


It is the last post on page 13.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

What a beautiful outfit for some lucky little girl. I, too, would love to have the link to this pattern if you could share it. You do absolutely beautiful work.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

It is beautiful and the colors are just right.


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Those are precious. Wow!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

LOVE THEM!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so pretty


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful knitting, A darling outfit, thanks for posting.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Oh how cute, lovely work.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This put a smile on my face, it is just so very cute, and the colours are gorgeous, a very sweet little outfit


----------



## Joanne5 (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all so adorable. Your picture posting is very well done.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful job on everything! You should post more of your items and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

That is just the cutest little set!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a darling outfit...Beautiful knitting...


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful  colors are fantastic


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darling, so feminine. I am crazy about the jacket.... Great little shoes. Wonderful work!!!!


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

They are beautiful..


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the patterns--they are definitely on my to do list. Did you use straight or circular needles--just wondering?


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite. What beautiful work! Giftfinder, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the dress pattern, you have made us all happy. I have also ordered the jacket pattern from amazon. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

llamagenny said:


> Thanks for sharing the patterns--they are definitely on my to do list. Did you use straight or circular needles--just wondering?


I used circular for the coat and straight for the dress.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> I used size 9 needles metric to knit.
> Cast on 129 stiches, front& back are done the same except I did a small placket in the back for 2 buttons, I picked up stiches around the neck and then knit 3 rolls so that the collar rolled.
> 
> I used garter stich for the 1st 3 rows of pattern and then changed to:
> ...


I do have a few questions, did you use size 9 (USA) or 9mm needles, and what thickness of yarn did you use, also what size or age is the pattern for.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

vershi said:


> I do have a few questions, did you use size 9 (USA) or 9mm needles, and what thickness of yarn did you use, also what size or age is the pattern for.


I used 9 us and 8 us needles to get the gauge I needed. I used Yarn Bee from Hobby Lobby for the dress, it was a light 4 ply yarn and very soft. The pattern I made was 3-6 month.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a cute set!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> I used 9 us and 8 us needles to get the gauge I needed. I used Yarn Bee from Hobby Lobby for the dress, it was a light 4 ply yarn and very soft. The pattern I made was 3-6 month.


Thank you for those details, I thought 9mm was a bit large!!! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

vershi said:


> Thank you for those details, I thought 9mm was a bit large!!! :lol: :thumbup:


Sorry for the confusion. I was trying to decipher my own writing for the changes I made.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

They are gorgeous....love the colors


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I was trying to decipher my own writing for the changes I made.


Don't worry, I am like that when I change something, it makes sense at the time you write the notes, but then when you look back you think???? what does that mean.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

vershi said:


> Don't worry, I am like that when I change something, it makes sense at the time you write the notes, but then when you look back you think???? what does that mean.


Exactly! Sometimes I need someone to decipher for me!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Pretty.


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL work. Love the pattern and the colors. Wonderful job!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Such cute items and beautiful work.


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

VERY CUTE!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

TOO cute!!!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful set. Congratulations.
The colours are great.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

these are so nice


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! Lovely colors.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## thkath (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Love the little sweater. The outfit is lovely.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh my that is so adorable just love the colours!


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Very attractive, unique and a lucky little girl is going to look so pretty. Beautifully done.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

lovely!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

beautiful work and colours do ypu have the pattern?


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

For the Dress:

Cast on 129 stiches, front& back are done the same except I did a small placket in the back for 2 buttons, I picked up stiches around the neck and then knit 3 rolls so that the collar rolled. 

I used garter stich for the 1st 3 rows of pattern and then changed to:
Row 1, k2, * (k 2 together) 3 times, (m1, k1) 5 times, m1 (k 2 together ) 3 times, k 1. *repeat to end.

Row 2, knit

Row 3, Knit

Row 4, k 1, pearl to last stich, k 1

Knit to desired length, I did it for 9 inches. right side facing reduce to 60 stiches and change needles to size 8. pearl row, make ribbon holes. k1, yf, k 2 together across.

do ss stich for 12 rows, then with right side facing cast off 3 stiches at beginning of next two rows. Shape armholes as follows:

1) k3, k 2 together, k to last 5 stiches, k2 together, k 3
2) k3, p to last 3 stiches, k3
repeat 2 more times
7) knit
8) repeat row 2
repeat 7 & 8 six more times, then row 7 once and shape neck in the next row: k3 p 13. cast off 16 stiches loosley. 

let me know if you need any help.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pattern. Can you tell me what yarn you used and what size hook? Thanks so much.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

I used a size 9 knitting needle and yarn bee yarn from Hobby Lobby, it is a light 4. It is so very soft to work with. The coat is also in a 4 ply yarn and it is the Everyday yarn from Deborah Norville, it was wonderful to work with, I got it at Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Super duper, keep them coming! :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such beautiful work you do & those colors are amazing!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Lovely, like the colors in your work. :thumbup:


----------

